# Valentines Day



## stepmomandwife08 (Nov 18, 2008)

Well ladies valentines day is just around the corner...so which brings me to this question...My husband is going through a custody battle which is having him leave town every other weekend..well this weekend which is the weekend he should be gone and its Valentines day...Ive talked to him about just having a one day visit and not having an over the weekend stay like he usually does...He asked why and I told him that Valentines day means alot to me and I would like for him to be here on that day..Well hes not listening to me and hes still planning on staying gone..now am I being selfish for wanting him to just have a one day visit with his kid or should I just ignore whats going on and just blow it off?!?


----------



## TNgirl232 (Oct 5, 2008)

If he only gets to see his kids every other weekend then limiting his visit is a big deal. Celebrate Valentine's a little early or a little late - the date isn't the big deal its what your celebrating. I understand you want to be with your hubby on this day but making him choose between you and his kids is never a good idea. A good parent will choose their kid every time - just my 2 cents.


----------



## stepmomandwife08 (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks for that thought! I havent thought of it that way!!


----------



## MsStacy (Nov 11, 2008)

I totally agree with TNgirl. Don't ever make a parent choose between their child and something/someone else. Also, if he is going through a custody battle, it's probably a pretty delicate time to skip out on time with his child. The child comes first. Celebrate "being" valentine's when he gets home or the following weekend. Tell your husband you had momentary insanity and you would never ask (nor expect) him to loose out on what little time he has with his child. Tell him you will miss him but are looking forward to celebrating when he comes home....you will win some big brownie points!


----------



## stepmomandwife08 (Nov 18, 2008)

Very true MsStacy.


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

The above 2 posts are right, celebrate a day or 2 early and let him go see his kids.


----------



## racemom (Jan 26, 2009)

My husband is spending V-day w/e with 10 buddies hunting 7 hours away. We went out to dinner last w/e to celebrate. If you want a happy relationship, don't make him choose between his child and you.


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

if its a routine for him and the children, this is a matter of principle, rather than making you unhappy.
he wil stil think of you and its stil your day. you just wont be together. 
send a little txt or note. dont sound bitter, rather the opposite.
just remind him , why you love him!


----------



## stepmomandwife08 (Nov 18, 2008)

racemom said:


> My husband is spending V-day w/e with 10 buddies hunting 7 hours away. We went out to dinner last w/e to celebrate. If you want a happy relationship, don't make him choose between his child and you.


i wouldn't ever make him choose between me or the child


----------



## stepmomandwife08 (Nov 18, 2008)

justean said:


> if its a routine for him and the children, this is a matter of principle, rather than making you unhappy.
> he wil stil think of you and its stil your day. you just wont be together.
> send a little txt or note. dont sound bitter, rather the opposite.
> just remind him , why you love him!


Good advise!


----------



## HisSummerRose (Dec 10, 2008)




----------

